# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حكم جنائي في جريمة النصب 2007 : عيب في تسبيب الحكم

## مروه

*مثال للإخلال بالحق في الدفاع كعيب في تسبيب الحكم (جريمة النصب)  * 
*جريمة النصب – إذا كانت المستندات المقدمة من المتهم لها اثر في تحديد مسئوليته الجنائية  فانه يتعين علي المحكمة أن تعرض لتلك المستندات وتمحصها كشفاً لمدي صدق المتهم، فان هي لم تفعل كان حكمها مشبوهاً بالقصور – علة ذلك.*
*          المحكمة:*
*          وحيث أن مما ينعاه الطاعن علي الحكم المطعون فيه انه إذ دانه بجريمة النصب قد شابه القصور في التسبيب  والإخلال بحق الدفاع. وذلك بأنه قدم للمجني عليه وتمسك بدلالتها علي النفي التهمة وقد أغفلت المحكمة هذا الدفاع ولم تقل كلمتها فيه. مما يعيب الحكم المطعون فيه ويستوجب نقضه.*
*          وحيث انه من المقرر أن جريمة النصب بطريقة الاحتيال القائمة علي التصرف في مال ثابت أو منقول ليس ملكاً للمتصرف وليس له الحق التصرف فيه لا تحقق إلا باجتماع شرطين الأول أن يكون العقار أو المنقول المتصرف فيه غير مملوك للمتصرف، والثاني لا يكون للمتصرف حق التصرف في ذلك العقار أو المنقول، ومن ثم فانه يجب أن يعني حكم الإدانة في هذه الحالة ببيان ملكية المتهم للعقار أو المنقول الذي تصرف فيه وما إذا كان له حق التصرف فيه من عدمه. لما كان ذلك، وان كان لا يبين من الإطلاع علي محاضر جلسات المحاكمة الإستئنافية أن الطاعن قدم ثمة حافظة بمستنداته التي أشار إليها بأسباب طعنه، إلا أن البين من المفردات التي أمرت المحكمة بضمها تحقيقاً لوجه الطعن أن ملف الدعوى الإستئنافية قد حوي حافظة مستندات للطاعن طويت علي ثلاث صور ضوئية من توكيلات خاصة ببيع السيارة موضوع الاتهام ثابت بها أن للطاعن حق بيعها لنفسه وللغير الأول يحمل رقم 438 ب لسنة 1993 العاشر من رمضان صادر من المدعو ...................... إلي المدعو ........................ والثاني يحمل رقم 1075 لسنة 1993 روض الفرج صادر من الأخير إلي الطاعن والثالث يحمل رقم 2095 س لسنة 1995 شبرا الخيمة صادر من الطاعن إلي المجني عليه ................ – وقد أدرجت تلك الحافظة ضمن بيان الأوراق التي يحتويها ملف الدعوى بما يفيد أنها قدمت انتهي إلي إدانة الطاعن تأسيساً علي انه باع للمجني عليه سيارة باعتباره مالكاً لها ولم يقدم ما يفيد ذلك أو انه موكل عن أخر في بيعها كما لم يبين صفته في بيع السيارة – دون أن يعرض الحكم لما قدمه الطاعن من مستندات تدليلاً علي ملكيته للسيارة موضوع النزاع وعلي حقه في التصرف فيها، وكان دفاع الطاعن الذي تضمنته حافظة المستندات سالفة البيان يُعد في خصوص الدعوى المطروحة هاماً وجوهرياً، لما يترتب عليه من اثر في تحديد مسئوليته الجنائية، مما كان يتعين معه علي المحكمة أن تعرض له استقلالاً وان تستظهر هذا الدفاع وتمحص عناصره كشفاً لمدي صدقة وان ترد عليه بما يدفعه أن ارتأت إطراحه، أما وقد أمسكت عن ذلك ولم تتحدث عن تلك المستندات مع ما قد يكون لها من دلالة علي صحة دفاع الطاعن، ولو أنها عنيت ببحثها فحص  الدفاع المؤسس عليها لجاز أن يتغير وجه الرأي في الدعوى فان الحكم يكون مشوباً فضلاً عن قصوره بالإخلال بحق الدفاع بما يبطله ويوجب نقصه والإعادة بغير حاجة إلي بحث باقي أوجه الطعن الأخرى.*
*          ( محكمة النقض – الدائرة الجنائية – الطعن رقم 11424 لسنة 67 ق – جلسة 16/1/2007 ).*

----------


## اللاحجي

موضوع مهم للغاية مع أني كنت أريد حلاً لمسألة الوسيط حسن النية بين من يقوم بفعل النصب وبين الضحية المجني عليه ما حكمه في التشريع المصري واليمني

----------


## عاصم

موضوع مفيد ومهم جدا شكرا لك اختي الكريمة  ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ايمن محمد عاطف حامد

اليس عجيب عدم اثبات حافظة المستندات بمحضر الجلسة ثم ظهور تلك الحافظة عند ضم ملف الطعن بالنقض ومقدم بها صور ضوئية من توكيلات

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورة على الحكم

----------

